# 3 day fast growing embryo, any hope?



## WeCanDoIt! (Feb 24, 2012)

Hi all,

I think Google might be my new worst enemy :-(

We had 12 eggs collected last Friday, 9 mature and only 3 fertilised. Not great, hey?

So, called in for 3 day transfer yesterday & so pleased that all 3 were still growing BUT the embryologist said that they were developing a bit too fast. The slowest one was already a 10 cell by 8:45am yesterday morning, and by the afternoon had started to compact - basically all the things it should be doing on day 4.

We had the slowest one transferred and have left the other 2 to see if they get to day 5 and are worth freezing.

What I was wondering is has anyone else had any experience of fast growing embryos at day 3 & if so any BFP's? 

Google pretty much says no, and would really like some inspiration right now! 

Yours hopefully xxx


----------



## Dreamer21 (May 16, 2012)

Wecandoit

Don't give up hope.  I had a frozen transfer after first ivf/icsi failed.! 

On my frozen attempt I transferred 2 embryos.  One grade 1 and 1 was a grade 2. One had reached a 10 cell within hours f being defrosted at a 8 cell and the ther was a 12 cell after being defrosted at a 8 cell also.
I'm currently pregnant with twins so its not a bad thing xxxxx

Feel free to pm me if you want o answer any questions xxx


----------



## WeCanDoIt! (Feb 24, 2012)

Hi Dreamer,

Thank you for your reply - gives me hope! The embryologist was originally a bit pessimistic about it so put me on a bit of a downer, but this has cheered me right up!

Had more good news too this morning, my other 2 that they left to day 5 both made it! One is great quality and they will freeze, the other below the grade but I'm really encouraged to know that they kept going. Hopefully it means good thing for the one inside me right now. Maybe my eggs just go a bit faster than normal at the beginning...?

Quite proud of my little fighters!

Congratulations on your pregnancy, I hope you have an easy 9 months 

xxxxx


----------

